# Lots of Biting, barking and growling at 8 weeks



## Elysia (Feb 3, 2012)

Zoey will be 8 weeks old on Thursday and we brought her home on Saturday. 

Now, she's constantly biting and growling and barking! It's come to a point where we can't even pet her anymore without her trying to nip our fingers.  We've tried yelling a high-pitched "ouch!" and stopping playtime and ignoring her but she follows to bite toes and feet anyway. Sometimes when we ignore her and stop playing she'll bark and growl and pounce on my feet. She also seems to respond with stern "NO"s with a bark. I have a few small marks on my hand and just one cut.

I'd be sitting on the sofa with my feet up where she can't jump to and she'll try to scramble to get my toes anyway. I've tried bringing her outside for a while to play to tire her out but when she comes in she'll just be more tired while she nips and bites. I'd redirect the bite to a toy but she would either play for a while and decides she prefer fingers or ignore the toy altogether.

Anyway, I just don't know what to do now. I know most GRs grow out of this phase but how long does it usually take them? I'm starting to fear that these are the beginning signs of aggression... Anyone have a similar experience with a puppy?


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

It's not aggression  When is it over? Truthfully? He was about 5 months old. The barking in response to NO is probably because she doesn't understand what that means and she thinks that how humans communicate when they play. When she's overtired and crazy landshark puppy, put her in her crate. Instead of saying no show her what you do want (teach her to sit, shake, down, etc) It does get better. Hang in there, this is why they're so cute


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

At this age they are working on bite inhibition. They explore the world with their mouthies. My yorkies got over this pretty quick.

My Lucky was a mouthy man- Chewed my brother up but learned I would not tolerate it. I carried toys with me constantly when he was a puppy.

Bite/nibble = Ouch and turn away. When I turned back I would immediately give him something appropriate to chew on.


----------



## Sammy&Cooper (Dec 28, 2011)

it's definitely not signs of aggression (since I believe that puppies do not know what aggression is) even at 4 months old my puppy is still trying to bite on my hands when he's playing. I give him a stern "no" and if he continues to try and bite/nip at me play time is over, I walk out of the room and return a few minutes later and so far this has been working for him and he is slowly understanding that it he tries to bite/nip at people fun time is over lol 
good luck with your pup


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Your puppy is NOT aggressive. She is playing the way she would with her littermates. Keep lots of toys at hand and literally put it in her mouth and encourage her to play with toy anytime she is being sharky. Throw a ball or toy to redirect her. If she is completley out of control put her in her crate with a chew toy for a few minutes until she calms down a little, but not in anger not as a punishment.Redirection is the key, be consistent, some puppies don't grow out of this stage until they are over 6 months old, some learn quickly not to bite it just depends on the puppy. But please do not label your puppy aggressive, she is not, she is a perfectly normal puppy.


----------



## LilTuffGirl (Sep 22, 2009)

Nyla was doing this as well. She doesn't listen well at the moment though lol The redirect works a good bit of the time. But sometimes when she's extra full of it she'll bite a bit hard. (Some might not like this idea what so ever but it worked) The last time it hurt like crazy I just acted like Hayden and lightly grabbed Nyla on the top of her neck and laid her down on her side and said a low stern no! Only for a second and let her back up. Then we played like we are suppose to. She hasn't done that again! 
She just goes after hayden or the cats :sighs: Now I can call her off from the cats though... She seems to really like to take the hard chewing and rough housing out on the rope I have! MUCH better!! 

She only barks and growls with Hayden as well. Which drives me nuts lol I just kick them out from where i'm at and let them back in when they can play quietly. Her high pitch bark isn't fun - nothing I say or do makes it stop. I figure it's a stage she'll eventually get out of


----------



## kbiocic (Jan 2, 2012)

Have you been crate training? We found that when Bella was that small and got extra nippy and couldn't be re-directed she usually was overtired. She took the crate quickly since our breeder had worked on it before she came home, so we could encourage her into her crate and within minutes he would be out cold for a few hours.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

I offer my support for your frustration. It does get better with time. I'm sorry I can't offer anything more, really. I posted many, many times during my days of puppy frustration! You are not alone.


----------

